
Hollar snags another $30M for its fast-growing dollar store app - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/03/hollar-snags-another-30-million-for-its-fast-growing-dollar-store-app/
======
arkitaip
Hollar must be the most underwhelming startup in years. I don't doubt its
viability but there's something disappointing about selling tons and tons of
useless crap online.

